# 94 GXE rough idling/CEL, then goes away



## brick (Jul 13, 2006)

It's at about 110k, so not a high mileage for the model year.

It started having rough idling and CEL came on - so took it to a local mechanic. Maybe a mistake. He changed spark plugs, wires, cap/rotor, fuel filter, all the works.

Was fine for a few weeks, then started having the same problem again. But now, the rough idling and CEL go away within a few minutes of driving.

Any idea what it might be? Already spent $500 or so. O2 sensor?

Can Autozone tell me what it is, if the CEL isn't on when I get there (because the light will go off on my way there).

Thanks.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

AZ lacks the tools to read the code.
there are only a few systems that can read the codes. there is a method for retrieveing codes from the computer yourself, not sure if reads non-current codes though.


----------



## bigdmusicman (Oct 6, 2008)

*Had Same Problem with 94 maxima*

94 maxima 4 door v6
Had the same problem with rough idling/vibrating when stopped..at times the vibrations were very noticable. Also the check engine light would eventually come on and the car had a putt putt sound coming out of the muffler. At first I thought this was bad gas, so i would get some HEET to remove any water out of the gas. While I was driving the would not vibrate but at times it would almost stall when i pressed the accelator to start moving....

Thought it just needed a tuneup..took it to a shop and the guy wanted to replace all the spark plugs, wires, rotor, cap for about $450 with a str8 face.
Did it myself for less than $100. The vibration and rough idling eased alot but at times it is back, along wit the check engine light coming on and eventually going off. I took the car to autozone..they say the car has to be a 96 year model or higher to read the code.

Also.. the autozone guy says if the check engine light goes on and off, that means that the car's computer is trying to fix the problem and if the computer cant fix it, the check engine light will stay on.

Is there anything else I need to do about the rough idling that keeps appearing from time to time, is that true about the computer fixing the problem if the CEL is on and goes off?


----------

